# Rba Conundrum!



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/8/14)

Hallo all!
So I am slowly evolving to where I want to be with a new setup.

Thanks to some clever communication and speedy work last night I have scored myself a Hana Mod.
My question is (seeing as I currently vape a MPT3) WHAT RBA would you guys suggest?
I am in way over my head so I have to learn a lot very fast.
ANY help suggestions are welcome!
Thanks


----------



## MarkK (10/8/14)

any of them really, there are so many that you need to decide what do you want from the device.

With drippers the main things that i think about are:
Does it have some kind of adjustable air flow,
Does it have a nice drip deck that is going to hold juice and not gush it out the air holes with the slightest angle 

Then you get features like the magma with a reallly deep drip well...
Or the tobh which has a removable cap for dripping instead of removing the whole top cap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Danny (10/8/14)

If you want to go dripper I can highly recommend the infinite magma clone, been a great beginner device for me. As riptrippers put it though, much better for flavour than clouds (not that the clouds arent bigger than a normal tank, just not quite plumeveil RDA style). In terms of RBA's I am yet to buy one, been far too happy with the magma (big juice wells make it a lot less effort than other drippers). When I do buy one though I think it will have to be Kayfun 3.1 mostly because everyone that owns them seems so happy with their performance, seems like a safe bet. 
Well done on taking the next step.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/8/14)

I have vaped a kayfun and taifun gt and to be honest the flavour just tasted the same. I am rather looking at a dripper. I am reading alot of reviews and the magma does look tops. When you say juice well what does that mean? Is the coil submerged in the juice well?


----------



## Danny (10/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I have vaped a kayfun and taifun gt and to be honest the flavour just tasted the same. I am rather looking at a dripper. I am reading alot of reviews and the magma does look tops. When you say juice well what does that mean? Is the coil submerged in the juice well?


The coils in the magma sit above the air inlets, below that and around the posts is a large, deep well for juice, the ends of your wicks sit in the well to take up juice 
If you havent watched it yet this will help seal the deal :

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (11/8/14)

Hey @ 2 Angry Wolves. Nice name by the way. What @MarkK said is spot on. You're gonna want to look at adjustable airflow, drip wells and also one thing to look at is your post system (position, locking system, post heights and how many wires can thread through the post). Have you tried any out yet?


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (11/8/14)

Thanks to Vapesnow i will be building coils on an Atty by 2morrow night. Let the games begin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (12/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Thanks to Vapesnow i will be building coils on an Atty by 2morrow night. Let the games begin!


Convinced my girl to sell the atty to him so that he can have a awesome vape on his new hana. Hope u love dripping @2 Angry Wolves!


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (12/8/14)

@2 Angry Wolves is that the tobh atty that you got? If so that's the exact setup I'm running at the moment, hana modz clone and tobh atty v2 clone. It's pretty damn good, adjustable airflow on the tobh atty is great, relatively easy to build on, although not exactly the easiest ever since the "airflow teeth" can get in the way when you're positioning coils, but i do still wanna get a magma, it looks like a great design...


----------

